# Foxtail comin'



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here it comes, that annual foxtail invasion. 
I can't spray it. Seems like it heads out before fields are tall enough for 2nd cutting. Can't set mower high enough to lop-off the seed heads. 
Anyone have strategies to share on what to do? 
I need to deal with it this year. Looking for new ideas.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I either bale it before it heads out or run a shredder set fairly tall over it just as its beginning to head out.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If you run a shredder over it, I would think max height setting would be like 12-15" on my CX-15, but my foxtail seems to head out at about 2-3' tall.

If I cut it at 12-15", I wonder if there's enough growth left to get a decent amount of crop for 2nd cutting?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Here it comes, that annual foxtail invasion.
> I can't spray it. Seems like it heads out before fields are tall enough for 2nd cutting. Can't set mower high enough to lop-off the seed heads.
> Anyone have strategies to share on what to do?
> I need to deal with it this year. Looking for new ideas.


Best strategy is to redefine what's tall enough for second cutting. If you can't spray, mowing is your only weed control.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Best strategy is to redefine what's tall enough for second cutting. If you can't spray, mowing is your only weed control.


 exactly that's it if you can't spray you got to mow . And of course it has to be before the heads get seeds.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I just dropped my second cut grass. It wasnt that tall, but boy was it thick...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I tried mowing at about 16-18" before seed heads
Field looks great, not so shaggy.
But more crop compaction, fuel, ....


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

With my small fields, I actually go out and pull it. Routs are shallow, at least for me after the field gets wet. I drag an old seed/feed sack around and put tops in first. Taken a while, but I am getting down to just a patch her and there. I refuse to cut a field with it in it, (very bad for horses) so folks tend to go after it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I heard that foxtail cut prior to going to seed makes ok hay


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Cutting before going to seed is important, according to MSU (attached), feed value????, could be OK if cut as JD mentions (early, just like all other grasses, highest protein content). Bad news, the old seeds (according to MSU), 30 years, before 99% are depleted. 

Larry

http://www.msuweeds.com/worst-weeds/giant-foxtail/


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm just wondering why you can't spray it - the landowners?

We did all of ours last week. Gave a whopping 1/2 ton to the acre. You know things are yielding poorly when the balers catch up to the rake!

Rodney


----------



## FAHGreen (Apr 6, 2016)

JD3430

Check the label on prowl H20 , was changed this year or last to include grass fields,

I have used it in the past with good control of foxtail.

Apply after 1st and 2nd cut.

You can see any skips with the sprayer.

Maybe its a "here" thing, SEPA.

Fred


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So cut 1st cut, then FT comes in. Cut 2nd cut with FT and then after 2nd cut apply Prowl H2O
How can it kill foxtail without killing desirable grasses?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Prowl h20 will not kill the desirable grasses when applied properly ,PROWL H20 is more commonly used very early spring or fall as a dormant application. It is labeled for between cuttings. For it to really shine and get fox tail in season ideally you would need to spray immediately after baleing, because it will not kill a growing weed. If you get a quarter of an inch of rain to activate the herbicide before the fox tail starts to grow back we have found you will get 100% control of the fox tail. We do not live in a perfect world if the application is a little late for the rainfall is a little late you'll still get some kill just not a hundred percent. Personally I think for between cuttings 10 days from cut to spray is the max after that forget it do it another time after all it is a dormant application spray in regards to the grass label. Remember Prowl H2O only. Never use the old Prowl formulation, never use any of the generics


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the excellent info. Does it kill any other weeds, or is it just for foxtail?


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I was always told that the foxtail germinated in spring, hence a guy would spray it in April. I used it in spring with the sevin on timothy for the foxtail and downey brome. Looks good so far.

Rodney


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh so this is not a typical broadleaf herbicide? Almost sounds like it works the same way as "preen" works. An anti-emergent?
Is Downey brome the grass that when it splits open at the top has a white cottony substance?


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Prowl is the anti-emergent. It works by keeping seeds for germinating, so if what I've been told is correct, a guy would only have to spray for those pesky foxtails once per year. So, the prowl doesn't really kill anything, although sometimes you see that it has, but I've never seen any harm to grass or alfalfa with it.

Downey brome is mostly a problem in timothy for us. It doesn't split open like milkweed would (I think that's what you're thinking of). It's a grass, stays short lodges like crazy a few weeks before the timothy is ready, and turns this real nice red-orange-purple color, and nothing will eat it, and the hay will look like crap with it in.

Rodney


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Prowl H2O on perennial grasses.

View attachment 29178


Good gardening read on how pre-emergents work....almost all pre-emergents active ingredient is Pendimethalin.

http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/plant-problems/weeds/pre-emergent-herbicides.htm

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Rodney R said:


> Prowl is the anti-emergent. It works by keeping seeds for germinating, so if what I've been told is correct, a guy would only have to spray for those pesky foxtails once per year. So, the prowl doesn't really kill anything, although sometimes you see that it has, but I've never seen any harm to grass or alfalfa with it.
> 
> *Downey brome is mostly a problem in timothy for us. It doesn't split open like milkweed would (I think that's what you're thinking of). It's a grass, stays short lodges like crazy a few weeks before the timothy is ready, and turns this real nice red-orange-purple color, and nothing will eat it, and the hay will look like crap with it in.*
> 
> Rodney


Yeah Rodney thats what Im talkin about. It looks like a grass, turns red on the top then when you bale it, it splits open. Looks like cotton???


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Yeah Rodney thats what Im talkin about. It looks like a grass, turns red on the top then when you bale it, it splits open. Looks like cotton???


 Sounds like you might be talking about broomsage. Definately doesn't sound like downy brome....it has a seed head....nothing that resembles cotton fibers.

http://www.phytoimages.siu.edu/imgs/pelserpb/r/Poaceae_Andropogon_virginicus_12814.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Stuff I have has a ruby red "seed" top on it. When you hit it, a cottony-like fibre comes out of it. Makes hay bales look like crap.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I included a picture. It doesn't sound like it's the same. This entire stalk turns red, and then it turns brown after a few weeks.

Rodney


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

wow thats nasty!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've seen that stuff around, not sure about correct name for it. Not really a problem here.



Rodney R said:


> I included a picture. It doesn't sound like it's the same. This entire stalk turns red, and then it turns brown after a few weeks.
> 
> Rodney


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

You'll notice that was a field of wheat. The combine likes to spread the seeds around, and so does the haybine, tedder, rake, baler..... I have started to bring the flail shredder out of the shed in spring to mow it down right after it heads. I've never had a problem with it in orchrardgrass, just in wheat and timothy.

Rodney


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So the Prowl H2O:
You apply in spring and it keeps foxtail seeds from germinating? 
What other affects does it have?

I have a few fields that are badly infected with foxtail. If the foxtail were eliminated, I'm not sure if it would be replaced with crabgrass or something else? 
I wish it would be a cool season grass, but it's so hot when foxtail is in season.


----------

